# Good websites



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Since last November, I embarked on my personal project to listen 
to all Bach's cantatas (BCJ, Suzuki), once each day. 
Despite the good level of the CD booklets I was looking for something different on the web, and I found this website which I find very well done.

http://www.jsbachcantatas.com/

I was wondering if anyone knows similar websites, dedicated to well-defined cycles. 
Another of which I was aware of is the following:

http://www.quartets.de/

dedicated to Shostakovich's string quartets.

Thanks in advance for your feedbacks.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Try this fun link:
http://www.cisdur.de/e_index.html
A list of classical works with the unusual key signatures C# major, C flat major, and their relative minors. There is also a section on B# major, which has 5 double-sharps and 2 sharps! There are two literary quotes mentioning B# major, but no actual music cited, and I don't know if anyone has ever used it.

I found this link because I was curious about Korngold's Left Hand Piano Concerto in C# Major, and I was curious why anyone would use this key signature instead of its enharmonic equivalent D flat major.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

GioCar said:


> Since last November, I embarked on my personal project to listen
> to all Bach's cantatas (BCJ, Suzuki), once each day.
> Despite the good level of the CD booklets I was looking for something different on the web, and I found this website which I find very well done.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsbachcantatas.com/

Is the correct link. I love the way it's also (correctly) on the I of the next sentence.

Great idea!

This site is a bit "bitty" but has some good stuff - Research Periods.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is an in depth analysis of The Art of the Fugue, by J. S. Bach. Lots to explore.

[Edit: Oh, I forgot it focuses on the dreaded MIDI versions of the fugues, but these are surprisingly not bad at all.]


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Some useful discographies

http://fischer.hosting.paran.com/music/Ring/disco-virtuosos.htm


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I imagine this site is already rather well known, but if you're interested in Lieder or Songs in general, this website is great for getting the lyrics and translations: http://www.recmusic.org/lieder/


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Taggart said:


> http://www.jsbachcantatas.com/
> 
> Is the correct link. I love the way it's also (correctly) on the I of the next sentence.




Thank you, I've just amended my OP.
I don't know how I managed to do this, I simply copied and pasted the link from my browser....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

GioCar said:


> Thank you, I've just amended my OP.
> I don't know how I managed to do this, I simply copied and pasted the link from my browser....


No need to feel sheepish. Everybody knows it was a dud keyboard. Mine plays up like that all the time! if you've ever seen my original posts you'll know what I mean.


----------



## PaulmtAZ (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the links


----------

